# Bridge Camera Choice?



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

I've got a birthday coming up and the present Mrs Method Man has kindly offered to get me a new camera.

In the past I've had the 'pocket style' compact cameras but now I'm doing more urban exploring and old airfield visits I'd like a camera with a bit more capability to get better shots.

My budget is up to (but not over) £150.

Naturally, I've done a little bit of homework and reading up on options and I'm quite taken by this one on Amazon.

Can anyone vouch for it or recommend some alternatives for me to consider?

Thanks folks.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

I can recommend the Nikon L810, i,m happy with it


----------



## foodstampz (Apr 7, 2012)

Personally I have this camera, and it's fantastic.


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

foodstampz said:


> Personally I have this camera, and it's fantastic.
> 
> Amazon.com: Canon PowerShot SX260 HS 12.1 MP CMOS Digital Camera with 20x Image Stabilized Zoom 25mm Wide-Angle Lens and 1080p Full-HD Video (Black): Camera & Photo


Looks good although I'm after something a lot more chunkier like a DSLR.

Will The Tigers be ok without Prince Fielder?


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

One of my first cameras was an old Fuji Finepix S5600 Superzoom Bridge Camera and the image quality was great for the price. I upgraded from a Canon Powershot G5 (_which in hindsight was probably a better camera_) but I never ever had any complaints about the Fuji or it's image quality (in decent conditions). I'm not sure what the most recent Bridge cameras are like, but would imagine they wouldn't be any worse!

Just an example from my my S5600 at full zoom:


Knockhill Racing - Charlie Shaw by Adrian G, on Flickr

There's no sharpening done in post or anything (these were taken before I started processing photo's)

A good idea actually is to go onto flickR and in the explore tab you can search photo's by camera, and then you can choose different "scenarios" like low-light, sport, portrait etc and it'll show you photo's taken with that camera. If you get down to a couple of cameras you're interested in then you can see what they're capable of in the right hands!


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Method Man said:


> I've got a birthday coming up and the present Mrs Method Man has kindly offered to get me a new camera.
> 
> In the past I've had the 'pocket style' compact cameras but now I'm doing more urban exploring and old airfield visits I'd like a camera with a bit more capability to get better shots.
> 
> ...


FWIW, If you go with that camera, I would buy it without the accessories. Might cost you more overall than the package, but I think you could buy better accessories and keep within budget.

Camera - £124 



) The package only comes with a 4GB card.

Total £147

The Crumpler escape looks like an updated version of the JimmyBo which I've got and it's pretty accommodating


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Just to add, do you already have a set of rechargeable batteries or will this need to be added into/on top of the budget?

Cameras can plough through a set of regular alkalines in next to no time. Lithiums are better, but more expensive and still disposable. Basically, rechargeables all the way IMO.


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

sony hx1, good camera, enough zoom 20x (at least for me), HD video.


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

m1pui said:


> Just to add, do you already have a set of rechargeable batteries or will this need to be added into/on top of the budget?
> 
> Cameras can plough through a set of regular alkalines in next to no time. Lithiums are better, but more expensive and still disposable. Basically, rechargeables all the way IMO.


Yeah, was looking at power options last night and had sort of settled on these for starters.

I read that some of the rechargeable AAs are longer than normal ones - any truth in this at all or were they the ramblings of disgruntled plonkers?


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Longer as in dimensions?

I've never heard of that. AA/AAA/D/etc is, as you'd expect standardised measurements. Unless someone has bought shonky knock offs from somewhere or something.

If it were me, I'd just spend a bit more and get some rechargeable from the outset
SANYO charger incl.�4 x ENELOOP AA: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics

or if you're pushing the boat out and want some higher capacity
Sanyo AA / AAA Battery Charger Supplied with 4 x AA: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

I concur with the ENELOOPS - I've got 6 sets for my 4 flashes and they've never failed me and last a long time. oddly though my older Minolta flashes only work with the higher rated 2450mAh and not the 1900mAh ones I got with my charger though?!

Incidentally - Get your batteries from 7 Day Shop I've never had any issues ordering from them and they are cheaper than elsewhere.

[edit]
Didn;t realise that amazon link came with a charger! That's probably quite a good price!
[/edit]


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

What about these chaps. Look pretty good and have more power?


----------



## foodstampz (Apr 7, 2012)

Method Man said:


> Looks good although I'm after something a lot more chunkier like a DSLR.
> 
> Will The Tigers be ok without Prince Fielder?


Oh yeah, he wasn't really pushing his weight last year. Wait, unintended fat joke. Ooops.


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

foodstampz said:


> Oh yeah, he wasn't really pushing his weight last year. Wait, unintended fat joke. Ooops.


:thumb:


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Method Man said:


> What about these chaps. Look pretty good and have more power?


They'll be fine, I've got a set of Energizer batteries and charger as well as some eneloops. Iirc I got the Energizer package from Morissons some years ago, so maybe worth pricing up in supermarkets to see if they're competitive.

The general consensus is that eneloops are better, although I can't personally substantiate that with anything as both have always done the job asked.


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

m1pui said:


> They'll be fine, I've got a set of Energizer batteries and charger as well as some eneloops. Iirc I got the Energizer package from Morissons some years ago, so maybe worth pricing up in supermarkets to see if they're competitive.
> 
> The general consensus is that eneloops are better, although I can't personally substantiate that with anything as both have always done the job asked.


OK - cheers fella. :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

i have one of these

tele photo is very good

takes decent pics and videos

Panasonic Lumix FZ45 14.1MP Digital Camera - Black: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

For your batteries, I have these they are as good as the enloop but a lot cheaper.

Regarding the camera, have you looked at the option of an older model DSLR, this can be found quite cheap these days, and will let you build slowly. You could go for a Sony like this and will give you much better results.

The most important thing to a camera is how it feels in your hand. I would pop into your local PC World or Jessops and have a play with a few.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

saul said:


> For your batteries, I have these they are as good as the enloop but a lot cheaper.
> 
> Regarding the camera, have you looked at the option of an older model DSLR, this can be found quite cheap these days, and will let you build slowly. You could go for a Sony like this and will give you much better results.
> 
> The most important thing to a camera is how it feels in your hand. I would pop into your local PC World or Jessops and have a play with a few.


I'd snap up the A58 at that price - The A580 had one of the best IQ's of the Sony range! I sold my A200 not so long ago for about the same price too, which is about 5 years older!


----------

